# Frage zu NZXT Kraken X62



## Marcel_2805 (1. Juli 2017)

Liebe Community,

ich habe mir gestern eine Kraken X62 All-in-One Wasserkühlung bestellt und überlege gerade wie ich die Steuerung der Pumpe und der Lüfter übernehme. Mein Mainboard, das "Asus Z170 Pro Gaming/Aura" , hat eine UEFI Lüftersteuerung (DC/PWM, Lüfterkurven), allerdings auch durch die "Asus AI Suite 3" eine Softwareseitige Lüftersteuerung. Laut meinen Recherchen ist es nicht empfohlen über besagte Software die Kraken X62 zu steuern.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Kann ich die Kraken X62 nur per SATA und USB anschließen um die Pumpe über die NZXT CAM-Software  und sämtliche Lüfter über das Mainboard in AI Suite 3 zu steuern oder muss der 3 Pin Stecker auf dem CPU_FAN Header angeschlossen sein?
Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand meine Frage beantworten.

LG,
Marcel


----------



## Chimera (2. Juli 2017)

Die Kraken wird über den USB Anschluss und der CAM Software gesteuert, der 3 Pin für die Stromversorgung wird dann am CPU_FAN angeschlossen. Da PWM Header ja immer 12V liefern und durch das pulsen den Lüfi drosseln, wird bei angeschlossenem 3 Pin die Pumpe logischerweise mit 12V gespeist. Hier kannst du dir die ganze Installation übrigens angucken: NZXT Kraken X52 & X62 115x Intel Socket Manual. Die Lüfis würd ich ebenso über die CAM regeln, denn dafür ist sie ja auch da und im worst case kann es zu nem Konflikt führen, wenn da noch ne (eh oftmals leicht problemanfällige) Software wie AI Suite reinfunzelt. Im Prinzip musst du alles was das Manual sagt auch anstecken, schliesslich hat es ja seine Gründe  Der SATA Header liefert ja nur den Saft für die Lüfis, wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre (war glaubs 3 Pin Strom für Pumpe und SATA Strom für Lüfis).
Die AI Suite bzw. Fan Xpert würd ich, wenn überhaupt, höchstens für die anderen Gehäuselüfis nutzen, aber alles was mit der AIO zu tun hat, entsprechend halt mit der CAM Software.


----------



## Ikarius (4. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

Also ich habe das in der Tat so gemacht, weil die CAM-Software vrkackt ist und das 20 Grad offset beim Ryzen nicht berücksichtig und die Lüfter wie wild aufdreht. Also Pumpe an USB und Sata angeschlossen und die Lüfter ganz normal in den beiden CPU_Fan und CPU_Opt auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen. So kann ich meine Lüfter allein über das Mainboard Regeln lassen. Da mein PC noch nicht explodiert ist, nehme ich an, dass der Sata-Port strom für die Pumpe gibt und nicht für die Lüfter.


----------

